# No User Mapping with nfs V4

## Tinitus

Hello,

the Usermapping with NFS v4 will not work:

I have this config:

```

[ebuild   R    ] net-libs/libnfsidmap-0.24  USE="ldap -static-libs" 0 kB

[ebuild   R    ] net-fs/nfs-utils-1.2.6  USE="ipv6 nfsv4 tcpd caps -kerberos nfsdcld nfsidmap ynfsv41 (-selinux)" 0 kB

```

```
 zcat /proc/config.gz | grep -i nfs

# CONFIG_USB_FUNCTIONFS is not set

CONFIG_NFS_FS=m

CONFIG_NFS_V2=m

CONFIG_NFS_V3=m

CONFIG_NFS_V3_ACL=y

CONFIG_NFS_V4=m

CONFIG_NFS_SWAP=y

CONFIG_NFS_V4_1=y

CONFIG_PNFS_FILE_LAYOUT=m

CONFIG_PNFS_BLOCK=m

CONFIG_NFS_V4_1_IMPLEMENTATION_ID_DOMAIN="kernel.org"

CONFIG_NFS_FSCACHE=y

# CONFIG_NFS_USE_LEGACY_DNS is not set

CONFIG_NFS_USE_KERNEL_DNS=y

CONFIG_NFSD=m

CONFIG_NFSD_V2_ACL=y

CONFIG_NFSD_V3=y

CONFIG_NFSD_V3_ACL=y

CONFIG_NFSD_V4=y

# CONFIG_NFSD_FAULT_INJECTION is not set

CONFIG_NFS_ACL_SUPPORT=m

CONFIG_NFS_COMMON=y

```

```
 lsmod | grep nfs

nfsv4                 158403  1 

auth_rpcgss            29613  1 nfsv4

nfs                   135196  2 nfsv4

fscache                35827  2 nfs,nfsv4

lockd                  58440  1 nfs

sunrpc                187958  26 nfs,auth_rpcgss,lockd,nfsv4
```

rpc.idmapd -f -vvv

```

rpc.idmapd: libnfsidmap: using domain: fritz.box

rpc.idmapd: libnfsidmap: processing 'Method' list

rpc.idmapd: libnfsidmap: loaded plugin /usr/lib64/libnfsidmap/nsswitch.so for method nsswitch

rpc.idmapd: Expiration time is 600 seconds.

rpc.idmapd: Opened /proc/net/rpc/nfs4.nametoid/channel

rpc.idmapd: Opened /proc/net/rpc/nfs4.idtoname/channel

rpc.idmapd: New client: 3c

rpc.idmapd: Opened /var/lib/nfs/rpc_pipefs//nfs/clnt3c/idmap

rpc.idmapd: New client: 3d

rpc.idmapd: New client: 3e

rpc.idmapd: New client: 3f

[warn] event_del: event has no event_base set.

rpc.idmapd: Stale client: 3e

rpc.idmapd:    -> closed /var/lib/nfs/rpc_pipefs//nfs/clnt3e/idmap

rpc.idmapd: New client: 40

rpc.idmapd: New client: 41

[warn] event_del: event has no event_base set.

rpc.idmapd: Stale client: 40

rpc.idmapd:    -> closed /var/lib/nfs/rpc_pipefs//nfs/clnt40/idmap

[warn] event_del: event has no event_base set.

rpc.idmapd: Stale client: 3f

rpc.idmapd:    -> closed /var/lib/nfs/rpc_pipefs//nfs/clnt3f/idmap

[warn] event_del: event has no event_base set.

rpc.idmapd: Stale client: 3d

rpc.idmapd:    -> closed /var/lib/nfs/rpc_pipefs//nfs/clnt3d/idmap

```

Please help.

----------

